# Deutschaufgabe



## H2OTest (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
ich hatte eine Deutschaufgabe auf, die besagt, dass ich zu einem Bild eine Geschichte schreiben sollte...

Da ich nun leider nicht gut in "Deutsch" bin wollte ich fragen was ihr von der Geschichte haltet 


hier das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine einsame Landstraße irgendwo in Niedersachsen. Ein Polizei Auto rast durch die eintönige Landschaft, auf der einen Seite ein Wald und auf der anderen Seite eine Klippe. Die Polizeibeamten Peter Müller und Ben Steiner wurde von der Zentrale in diese verlassende Gegend geschickt, ihn wurde gesagt, das ein Auto von der Fahrbahn abgekommen ist, weitere Infos waren nicht vorhanden, jedoch wird dieser Auftrag nicht positiv für beide ausgehen. 5 km weiter Stand ein man oben auf der Klippe mit einem langen Koffer und einem Tarnanzug. Mit einem leisen Klicken öffnete er den Koffer. Der Mann begann zu lächeln als er den Inhalt des Koffers sah, denn in dem Koffer lag ein Barrett M95. Er hob es vorsichtig aus dem Koffer und stellte es auf den Boden. Danach öffnete er eine kleine Schachtel, in ihr befanden sich 5 .50 BMG Patronen, die Panzerbrechend sind. Die Patronen, genauso wie das Gewehr wurden in der USA entwickelt und wird auch dort produziert. Mit einer, wie schon lange einstudierten Bewegung lud er das Gewehr durch. Der Mann legte sich auf den Boden und guckte durch das Zielrohr. Auf einmal vibrierte es in seiner Jackentasche, er fasste in die Tasche und nahm sein Handy raus. Der Unbekannte meldete sich nicht, es war nur ein kurzes &#8222;Sie kommen" zuhören.

 Der Mann legte sich auf den Boden und guckte durch das Zielfernrohr. Im nächsten Augenblick raste der Polizeiwagen in das Sichtfeld des Unbekannten, er atmete aus und schoss. Der Unbekannte hatte solche Jobs schon früher erledigt, meistens in Osteuropa, jedoch war es das erste mal das er in Deutschland jemanden tötet und vor allem einen Polizisten, deshalb war er sehr aufgeregt. Wie bei jedem Menschen, den er getötet hat, denkt sich der Unbekannte nichts bei dem Töten von anderen Leuten, es ist für ihn sein Job, also wie den Müll raus bringen oder Zeitung austragen. Die Kugel flog direkt in den Kopf von Peter Müller, er fuhr das Auto. Das Auto krachte mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gegen die Klippe. Plötzlich schoss ein Landrover um die Ecke mit 4 Insassen, 2 stiegen aus mit einer Desert Eagle im Anschlag, diese Handfeuerwaffe wurde in den USA entwickelt und in Israel produziert. Sie ist ein Gasdrucklader und verschießt die .44 Magnum Hartkern Munition. Als sich das Auto in die Klippe bohrte war Ben Steiner zum Glück angeschnallt. Ben überstand den Aufprall fast unverletzt, er erlitt nur ein paar leichte Prellungen. Bevor Ben wusste, was passiert, schlug jemand sein Fenster ein, danach hielt im ein anderen Mann die Desert Eagle an den Kopf. &#8222;Aussteigen" wurde gebrüllt, Ben sah keine Alternative und stieg aus. Kurz danach wurde im ein Lappen gegen die Nase und Lippen gepresst, Ben wurde Ohnmächtig. Die Männer schleiften Ben zum Landrover und luden ihn in den Kofferraum.

 Als Ben aufwachte war er gefesselt, seine Gedanken rasten durcheinander. Was war geschehen?, Wo bin ich?, Wie geht es Peter?, fragte sich Ben. Er schaute sich um, er war in einem schäbig eingerichtetem Zimmer. In dem Zimmer stand nämlich nur ein Bett, auf dem Ben saß. Plötzlich kam ein maskierter Mann in das Zimmer gestürzt und drückte Ben mit der Hand auf den Boden und zielte mit der Desert Eagle auf seinen Kopf. &#8222;Wo ist das Treffen" , fragte der Mann ruhig aber bestimmt. &#8222;Häh? Welches treffen?" , fragte Ben. &#8222;Das Treffen von unsern korrupten Politikern! Und ich warne dich, wenn du mir jetzt keine Antwort gibst oder lügst töte ich dich!" Durch den Kopf von Ben rasten viele Gedanken durch denk Kopf, er hoffte, betete, dass er nicht sterben würde, kurze Zeit später rasten ihn viele Gedanken durch den Kopf: &#8222; Was wollen die, von mir? Wollen sie die Politiker beim Treffen töten? Wieso wollen sie das machen?". Schließlich fasste Ben eine Entscheidung, er atmete tief durch, schloss kurz die Augen und sagte &#8222;Ich kann ihnen leider nicht sagen wo das Treffen stattfindet." &#8222;Du hattest deine Chance", sagte der Mann, spannte den Hebel. Ben schloss die Augen, kurz darauf hörte er einen Schuss. Ben wurde Schwarz vor den Augen... 

 Ben erwachte erneut auf, er sah den Leiter der Sek Hannover, er fragte ihn was passiert sei, der Mann lächelte und sagte: &#8222;Das ist eine lange Geschichte..."



© Dennis D.

Edit: Verbesserungen Feedback und ähnliches sind sehr wilkommen


----------



## Silenzz (24. Februar 2011)

Grundidee ist ja gar nicht schlecht, du wechselst aber zwischen den Tempus-Formen, die Sätze klingen gegen Ende ziemlich abgehackt, der Name Ben wiederholt sich auch ziemlich oft, in wenigen Sätzen. Generell finde ich auch, hättest du ruhig die Szene etwas detailliert beschreiben können, z.B., das Wetter, die Atmosphäre, wie sehen die beiden Polizisten aus, wie sieht der Auftragsmörder aus, der Landrover, die Männer die aussteigen etc. Ausserdem ist es, eine Barrett M95 (also Feminin, wenn ich mich nicht Irre) und wird dann weiterhin auch mit "sie" beschrieben. 

Fällt mir jetzt direkt so auf, gibt hier aber eindeutig bessere Beobachter als mich 

Grüße Silenzz


----------



## schneemaus (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mal 3 angeklickt, besser auf gar keinen Fall, eher noch ne 3- oder ne 4+. Erstens ist die Geschichte ziemlich blöd zu lesen, teilweise wegen der Satzstruktur, teilweise wegen den Rechtschreib- und Kommafehlern.

Zweite Anmerkung: Dir ist die Batterie auf dem Bild aufgefallen, ja? Darüber kommt in der Geschichte nämlich überhaupt nichts. Ich finde die Übergänge auch nicht wirklich gelungen und alles in allem wirkt die Geschichte eher "abgehackt" und "hingeschludert", wenn du weißt, was ich damit meine. Habt ihr denn eine Seitenvorgabe? Mir kommt es beim Lesen eher so vor, als würdest du dich so kurz wie möglich fassen, weil du keinen Bock hast. Die Waffen so genau zu beschreiben, ist meines Erachtens auch nicht notwendig und macht es jedem, der sich mit Waffen nicht auskennt, schwer, weiterzulesen - ich selbst musste mich ehrlich gesagt auch zwingen. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, wusste ich im zweiten und dritten Absatz auch gar nicht mehr, wer Ben überhaupt war und musste nochmal oben lesen.

Lieber etwas mehr schreiben, die Waffendetails weglassen ("hielt ihm eine Pistole an den Kopf" reicht völlig), die Batterie mit einbeziehen (sie ist nunmal auf dem Bild drauf), die Szenerie nicht so urplötzlich wechseln und auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2011)

Erstmal ne Gegenfrage. In welche Klasse gehst du? Dann könnten man den Erwartungshorizont besser abschätzen.

Was mir spontan auffällt sind viele Wortwiederholungen.



> Mit einem leisen Klicken öffnete er den Koffer. Der Mann begann zu lächeln als er den Inhalt des Koffers sah, denn in dem Koffer lag ein Barrett M95



Mit einem leisen Klicken öffnete er den Koffer. Als er den Inhalt sah begann er zu lächeln und hob das Scharfschützengewehr langsam aus seinem Behältnis.
So könntest du die vielen Wiederholungen von zb Koffer vermeiden.
Noch ne Anmerkung am Rande: Versuch die genauen Waffen- und Munitionsnamen eher durch Überbegriffe zu ersetzen. Liesst sich flüssiger und wirkt nicht so ausbremsend.
M95 - Scharfschützengewehr
Panzerbrechende Munition 5 .50 BMG Patronen - Vollmantelgeschosse
Deseart Eagle - Pistole
Die Passagen wo die Waffen explizit genannt und beschrieben werden, würde ich komplett streichen. Das lässt dich nur wie einen Waffennarren erscheinen und sowas sehen Lehrer nicht gerne.
Und schreib die Wörter aus. Keine Infos sondern Informationen. Keine km sondern Kilometer.



> Durch den Kopf von Ben rasten viele Gedanken durch denk Kopf





> kurze Zeit später rasten ihn viele Gedanken durch den Kopf



Ein weiteres Beispiel zum Thema Wiederholungen. Solche Passagen ziehen sich durch den kompletten Text.

Das Ende wirkt ein bisschen lieblos. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das du einfach keine Lust mehr hattest weiterzumachen  ?


----------



## Grushdak (24. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so zu Deiner Geschichte ....
Die hast Du Dir doch nicht ausgedacht, oder?

Warum ich das frage - es ist so in etwa sogar wirklich passiert - in Niedersachsen. 

Du willst doch bestimmt nicht dasselbe erleben, wie der Guttenberg erst gerade. ^^


*ps*. Für eine Geschichte sind imo die Beschreibungen der Waffen zu genau.

greetz


----------



## H2OTest (24. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal 3 angeklickt, besser auf gar keinen Fall, eher noch ne 3- oder ne 4+. Erstens ist die Geschichte ziemlich blöd zu lesen, teilweise wegen der Satzstruktur, teilweise wegen den Rechtschreib- und Kommafehlern.
> ? Mir kommt es beim Lesen eher so vor, als würdest du dich so kurz wie möglich fassen, weil du keinen Bock hast.






SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Erstmal ne Gegenfrage. In welche Klasse gehst du? Dann könnten man den Erwartungshorizont besser abschätzen.
> Das Ende wirkt ein bisschen lieblos. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das du einfach keine Lust mehr hattest weiterzumachen  ?



So zu mir 

Ich gehe in die 10te Klasse
Wirklich "lust" hatte ich von Anfang an nicht :/
Und mit so kurz wie möglich - Die Vorgabe waren 450 Wörter Mein Text hat z.Z. um die 600-700 Wörter 

aber schonmal danke für das Feedbacks


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Die Vorgabe waren 450 Wörter



Der Lehrer würde von mir aber was zu hören kriegen... das reicht doch kaum für ne anständige Beschreibung des Bildes, geschweigedenn eine Kurzgeschichte...


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Februar 2011)

Zu viele Details für eine kurzgeschichte, das wirkt bloß wie fachgefasel und für manch einen lehrer vielleicht einen grund mal eine terroreinheit nach hause zu schicken.
auch der schluß ist ziemlich blöd, also das mit dem "das ist eine lange geschichte" das klingt zu sehr nach "Mir ist nichts eingefallen"
450 wörter ist wie selor sagt tatsächich wenig, auch für eine kurzgeschichte, aber welcher lehrer tut sich schon den stress an und liest 25-30 texte mit epischer länge?^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab dir mal ne 5 gegeben. Aus dem einfachen Grund der hier auch schon zig mal genannt wurde.

Zu viele Wortwiederholungen
Zu viel Fach geschwafel das keinen interessiert
Im großen und ganzen hat mich noch nicht mal ansatzweise gefesselt.

Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine 6 hier?  Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Eine einsame Landstraße irgendwo in Niedersachsen. Ein Polizeiauto rast durch die eintönige Landschaft, auf der einen Seite ein Wald und auf der anderen Seite eine Klippe. Die Polizeibeamten Peter Müller und Ben Steiner wurde von der Zentrale in diese verlassende Gegend geschickt, ihn wurde gesagt, dass ein Auto von der Fahrbahn abgekommen sei, weitere Infos waren nicht vorhanden, jedoch wird dieser Auftrag nicht positiv für beide ausgehen. 5 km weiter stand ein Mann oben auf der Klippe mit einem langen Koffer und einem Tarnanzug. Mit einem leisen Klicken öffnete er den Koffer. Der Mann begann zu lächeln als er den Inhalt des Koffers sah, denn in dem Koffer lag ein Barrett M95. Er hob es vorsichtig aus dem Koffer und stellte es auf den Boden. Danach öffnete er eine kleine Schachtel, in ihr befanden sich 5 .50 BMG Patronen, die panzerbrechend sind. Die Patronen, genauso wie das Gewehr wurden in den USA entwickelt und auch dort produziert. Mit einer, wie schon lange einstudierten Bewegung lud er das Gewehr durch. Der Mann legte sich auf den Boden und guckte durch das Zielfernrohr. Auf einmal vibrierte es in seiner Jackentasche, er fasste in die Tasche und nahm sein Handy raus. Der Unbekannte meldete sich nicht, es war nur ein kurzes &#8222;Sie kommen" zuhören.
> 
> Der Mann legte sich auf den Boden und guckte durch das Zielfernrohr. Im nächsten Augenblick raste der Polizeiwagen in das Sichtfeld des Unbekannten, er atmete aus und schoss. Der Unbekannte hatte solche Jobs schon früher erledigt, meistens in Osteuropa, jedoch war es das erste mal, dass er in Deutschland jemanden tötet und vor allem einen Polizisten, deshalb war er sehr aufgeregt. Wie bei jedem Menschen, den er getötet hat, denkt sich der Unbekannte nichts bei dem Töten von anderen Leuten, es ist für ihn sein Job, also wie den Müll raus bringen oder Zeitungen austragen. Die Kugel flog direkt in den Kopf von Peter Müller, er fuhr das Auto. Das Auto krachte mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gegen die Klippe. Plötzlich schoss ein Landrover um die Ecke mit 4 Insassen, 2 stiegen aus mit einer Desert Eagle im Anschlag, diese Handfeuerwaffe wurde in den USA entwickelt und in Israel produziert. Sie ist ein Gasdrucklader und verschießt die .44 Magnum Hartkernmunition. Als sich das Auto in die Klippe bohrte war Ben Steiner zum Glück angeschnallt. Ben überstand den Aufprall fast unverletzt, er erlitt nur ein paar leichte Prellungen. Bevor Ben wusste, was passiert war, schlug jemand sein Fenster ein, danach hielt ihm ein anderen Mann die Desert Eagle an den Kopf. &#8222;Aussteigen" wurde gebrüllt, Ben sah keine Alternative und stieg aus. Kurz danach wurde ihm ein Lappen gegen die Nase und Lippen gepresst, Ben wurde ohnmächtig. Die Männer schleiften Ben zum Landrover und luden ihn in den Kofferraum.
> 
> ...


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn Ohrensammler schon so anfängt, spring ich mal auf den Zug auf, hier meine Version.



H2OTest schrieb:


> Eine einsame Landstraße irgendwo in Niedersachsen. Ein Polizeiauto raste durch die eintönige Landschaft, auf der einen Seite ein Wald, auf der anderen eine Klippe. Die Polizeibeamten Peter Müller und Ben Steiner wurden von der Zentrale in diese verlassene Gegend geschickt, ein Auto sei von der Fahrbahn abgekommen, weitere Informationen waren nicht vorhanden. Allerdings würde diese Auftrag nicht positiv für die beiden ausgehen.
> 5 km weiter stand ein Mann mit einem Tarnanzug und einem langen Koffer, den er mit einem leisen Klicken öffnete, oben auf der Klippe. Zum Vorschein kam ein Scharfschützengewehr, daneben eine kleine Schachtel. In dieser befanden sich panzerbrechende Patronen, in den USA entwickelt. Der Unbekannte lächelte leicht beim Anblick der Waffe und hob sie vorsichtig aus dem Koffer, um sie auf den Boden zu stellen. Nun legte er sich hin, lud das Gewehr, wie er es vermutlich schon oft getan hatte, und sah durch das Zielfernrohr. Plötzlich spürte er eine Vibration in seiner Jackentasche, sein Handy. Statt sich zu melden, drückte er nur den Knopf, um den Anruf anzunehmen, und hielt das Telefon an sein Ohr. "Sie kommen", war das Einzige, was er auf der Gegenseite hörte.
> 
> Im nächsten Augenblick raste der Polizeiwagen in sein Sichtfeld, er atmete aus und schoss. Der Unbekannte hatte solche Jobs schon öfter erledigt, meistens in Osteuropa, noch nie in Deutschland. Deshalb war er sehr aufgeregt, obwohl er sich nichts dabei dachte, einen Menschen zu töten, wie die vielen Male zuvor auch nicht. Für ihn war es lediglich ein Job, wie den Müll rausbringen oder Zeitungen austragen.
> ...



So. Ich hab die Geschichte mal etwas umgekrempelt, Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler (wenn ich keinen Leichtsinnsfehler gemacht habe, man möge es mir nachts um 12 verzeihen) ausgemerzt und Satzstrukturen verbessert oder sogar komplett geändert. Dazu hab ich die Geschichte etwas ausgeschmückt, Übergänge flüssiger gestaltet und Summa Summarum laut Wörterzähler 646 Wörter benutzt - und mich dabei schon kurz gefasst. Deine Geschichte enthielt 42 Wörter mehr, hauptsächlich das Fachgefasel über die Waffen. Viel kürzer kann man die Geschichte bei deiner Grundidee allerdings nicht machen, da ansonsten wirklich viel zu viel fehlen würde.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich hab dir mal ne 5 gegeben. Aus dem einfachen Grund der hier auch schon zig mal genannt wurde.
> 
> Zu viele Wortwiederholungen
> Zu viel Fach geschwafel das keinen interessiert
> ...



6 wäre nicht erbrachte Leistung, also das nicht abgeben der Geschichte 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Nur mal so zu Deiner Geschichte ....
> Die hast Du Dir doch nicht ausgedacht, oder?
> 
> Warum ich das frage - es ist so in etwa sogar wirklich passiert - in Niedersachsen.
> ...



Ausgedacht habe ich mir eigentlich selber, aber jetzt wo du es sagst ist mir mal ne doku eingefallen die ich gesehen hab ... Vllt hat mein Unterbewusstsein mich da beeinflusst 
Aber naja solange es keine Geschichte gibt, die in die Richtung geht ist es eig egal 

Edit: Und nochmal danke an Ohrensammler und Schneemaus für die Korrektur und den Verbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## Grushdak (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Aber naja solange es keine Geschichte gibt, die in die Richtung geht ist es eig egal


Na zumindest geht der Anfang in diese Richtung.
Es geht um den Doppelmord an 2 Polizisten im Jahre 1991, bei dem die beiden auch unter falschen Vorwand bestellt wurden.
Der Tatort liegt ca 20 Kilometer entfernt von meinem zuhause

-> *Polzistendoppelmord nahe Holzminden*

Der Bericht ist schon wie eine Geschichte geschrieben - könnte Dir evtl. als Vorlage dienen. 

greetz


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na zumindest geht der Anfang in diese Richtung.
> Es geht um den Doppelmord an 2 Polizisten im Jahre 1991, bei dem die beiden auch unter falschen Vorwand bestellt wurden.
> Der Tatort liegt ca 20 Kilometer entfernt von meinem zuhause
> 
> ...



Hmm .. Naja der Anfang ist gleich, also das mit dem unter falschen vorwand bestellen, sonst war es das ja schon

Edit 





schneemaus schrieb:


> © Dennis D. // schneemaus (ich hab so viel verändert, da darf ich mich hier auch eintragen  )



Das mit dem "(c)" hab ich nur gemacht damit, falls mein lehrer nachgoogelt sieht das ich das hier hochgeladen habe


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Mit den ganzen Waffen-Details erinnert es mehr an die Bedienungsanleitung für ein Videospiel. ^^

Würde diese Details unbedingt weglassen. Es soll schließlich eine Geschichte für den Deutschunterricht sein und kein Brainstorming für ein Ballerspielforum.


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. Februar 2011)

Die Grammatik ist furchtbar, und alle Rechtschreibfehler hat Ohrensammler auch noch nicht gefunden...
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall nochmal dringend üben oder auf Nachhilfe zurückgreifen.


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Die Geschichte ist grottig... Ich gehe in die siebte Klasse eines Gymnasiums und dort würde ich 

mit einer fünf belohnt werden... Was soll ein Barett m50 sein? Sag doch einfach Scharfschützengewehr

falls es das ist. Und die Geschichte um die Waffen würde ich rauslassen und dafür ein paar Adjektive 

mehr benutzen zum Beispiel " Es war ein verregneter, düsterer Samstag an dem Ben und sein Kollege...".

Und dein Deutsch ist auch nicht grad das beste und ich Idiot hilf ihm die Hausaufgabe zu machen


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So zu mir
> 
> Ich gehe in die 10te Klasse
> Wirklich "lust" hatte ich von Anfang an nicht :/
> ...



Das ist ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Das ist niemals 10te. Klasse.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na zumindest geht der Anfang in diese Richtung.
> Es geht um den Doppelmord an 2 Polizisten im Jahre 1991, bei dem die beiden auch unter falschen Vorwand bestellt wurden.
> Der Tatort liegt ca 20 Kilometer entfernt von meinem zuhause
> 
> ...



Genau daher kam mir das so bekannt vor! Da gabs mal ne Doku oder wie man das nennt darüber im Fernsehen! Da fiel mir gleich das G-3 Sturmgewehr ein, weil sie übers G3 gesprochen haben von wegen woher er diese Waffe hat und so.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Februar 2011)

Hm so den "obercoolen" Zocker lassen Jungs mit so Geschichten doch eher in der 6-7. Klasse raushängen. Du bist doch niemals 10. Klasse damit machst du dich doch nur lächerlich xD


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin zwar nich grad ne Leuchte in Deutsch, aber ich kann dir sagen, die Geschichte ist zu .... verstopft. Lass vor allen Dingen die vielen Fachbegriffe raus was die Waffen angeht (im übrigen is das auf dem Bild nie im Leben ne Deagle, das ist mehr so Beretta, ne deagle würde im bezug auf die Hand viel bulliger wirken^^), am ende kommt noch dein Lehrer und schickt dich zur Therapie...


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Was die Note 5 angeht - Wenn es die 6 nur bei Arbeitsverweigerung hagelt, wird er auch keine 5 bekommen - die gäbe es dann schätzungsweise für Thema verfehlt, nur drei Sätze oder kompletter Wirrwarr (was es ja nun doch nicht ist). Ich denke, es wird auf eine 3-4 herauslaufen, vielleicht eine 3-, vielleicht eine 4+, je nach Laune des Lehrers. Würd mich mal interessieren, was es für ne Note gibt! 

Edit: Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss, dass ich als Lehrer Angst hätte, mit ner Kugel im Kopf zu enden, wenn ich die Originalgeschichte zu schlecht bewerten würde


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was die Note 5 angeht - Wenn es die 6 nur bei Arbeitsverweigerung hagelt, wird er auch keine 5 bekommen - die gäbe es dann schätzungsweise für Thema verfehlt, nur drei Sätze oder kompletter Wirrwarr (was es ja nun doch nicht ist). Ich denke, es wird auf eine 3-4 herauslaufen, vielleicht eine 3-, vielleicht eine 4+, je nach Laune des Lehrers. Würd mich mal interessieren, was es für ne Note gibt!
> 
> Edit: Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss, dass ich als Lehrer Angst hätte, mit ner Kugel im Kopf zu enden, wenn ich die Originalgeschichte zu schlecht bewerten würde



Nee . 6 gibt es auch so und das was da abgeliefert wurde ist FÜNF.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Barrett M95:


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrett_M95



> Das *Barrett M95* (auch als Modell 95M bezeichnet) ist ein .50-BMG-Kaliber-Scharfschützengewehr des US-amerikanischen Herstellers Barrett Firearms Manufacturing, Inc.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das deine Geschichte nicht wirklich flüssig klingt.



> Eine einsame Landstraße irgendwo in Niedersachsen. Ein Polizei Auto rast durch die eintönige Landschaft, auf der einen Seite ein Wald und auf der anderen Seite eine Klippe. Die Polizeibeamten Peter Müller und Ben Steiner wurde von der Zentrale in diese verlassende Gegend geschickt, ihn wurde gesagt, das ein Auto von der Fahrbahn abgekommen ist, weitere Infos waren nicht vorhanden, jedoch wird dieser Auftrag nicht positiv für beide ausgehen. 5 km weiter Stand ein man oben auf der Klippe mit einem langen Koffer und einem Tarnanzug. Mit einem leisen Klicken öffnete er den Koffer. Der Mann begann zu lächeln als er den Inhalt des Koffers sah, denn in dem Koffer lag ein Barrett M95. Er hob es vorsichtig aus dem Koffer und stellte es auf den Boden. Danach öffnete er eine kleine Schachtel, in ihr befanden sich 5 .50 BMG Patronen, die Panzerbrechend sind. Die Patronen, genauso wie das Gewehr wurden in der USA entwickelt und wird auch dort produziert. Mit einer, wie schon lange einstudierten Bewegung lud er das Gewehr durch. Der Mann legte sich auf den Boden und guckte durch das Zielrohr. Auf einmal vibrierte es in seiner Jackentasche, er fasste in die Tasche und nahm sein Handy raus. Der Unbekannte meldete sich nicht, es war nur ein kurzes „Sie kommen" zuhören



"Verdammt, warum muss sowas immer passieren wenn ich Nachtschicht habe", fragte Müller seinen Kollegen, als sie mitten in der Nacht auf einer einsamen Landstraße durch das südliche Niedersachsen fuhren. Ben Steiner starrte in die Dunkelheit und versuchte irgendwelche Spuren eines Unfalls zu finden, der sich in dieser Gegend ereignet haben sollte und antwortete: "Sicher wieder Jugendliche die zu schnell unterwegs waren... Fahr mal bitte ein wenig langsamer, da vorne ist eine scharfe Kurve."
Auf einer kleinen Anhöhe in der Nähe der Kurve stand ein dunkel gekleideter Mann, der lächelnd sein Gewehr zusammensetzte und die Visiereinstellung überprüfte. In seiner Jacke vibrierte sein Handy. 
Als er es aus der Tasche zog und ran ging, hörte er nur einen Satz:"Sie kommen!"
Immernoch lächend stütze er das Gewehr auf einem Baumstumpf und zielte auf das näher kommende Polizieiauto.

Ich bin auch keine lyrische Leuchte .
In meinen Augen ist es wichtig, dass der Leser eine Beziehung zu den Charakteren aufbauen kann. Bei dir sind es Peter Müller und Ben Steiner, zwei Polizisten.
Bei mir sinds 2 Polizisten, die keine Bock haben mitten in der Nacht nach irgendwelchen jugendlichen Rasern ausschau zu halten. Man kann sich in die beiden reinversetzen.
Die Beschreibung der Straße und der Gegend muss nicht so detailliert sind, besonders nicht, wenn es eine Kurzgeschichte sein soll.
Wie schon vorher beschrieben ist es vollkommen egal mit was für einem Gewehr er welche Patronen verschießt und wo sie herkommen.
Die Geschichte sollte in der Nacht spielen, da dass Bild düster ist. Dementsprechend ist auch der Tarnanzug überflüssig. 
Um ein Gewehr durchuzladen, braucht es keine einstudierte Bewegung und eigentlich würde ich kein Gewehr durchladen (und entsichern) wenn ich nicht weiß worauf ich schieße. Und vor allem noch nicht zielen.
ZIelen ist saumäßig anstrengend für die Augen und für die Konzentration.
Also der Typ liegt auf dem Boden und zielt eine geraume Zeit mit einem durchgeladenen Gewehr. Dann klingelt sein Handy. Liegen mit nem Gewehr in der Hand irgendwo sein Handy aus ner Tasche zu ziehen, stelle ich mir wahnsinnig unbequem vor.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Und dein Deutsch ist auch nicht grad das beste und ich Idiot hilf ihm die Hausaufgabe zu machen



Und in Sozialverhalten würde es für dich auch ne dicke 5 geben. Mach es freundlich und konstruktiv oder gar nicht.


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Also der Typ liegt auf dem Boden und zielt eine geraume Zeit mit einem durchgeladenen Gewehr. Dann klingelt sein Handy. Liegen mit nem Gewehr in der Hand irgendwo sein Handy aus ner Tasche zu ziehen, stelle ich mir wahnsinnig unbequem vor.


Jaa aber in den Äktschn Filmen machen die es ja auch immer so


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann da mal Leon der Profi empfehlen .

Wir könnten ja mal das Bild auseinander nehmen.
80 AH Battery Power ^^
Soweit mir bekannt ist Power = Leistung und wird in Watt angegeben.
Also kann das keine echte Batterie sein.

Der Polizist trägt ein Tshirt und wenn ich die Arme sehe, scheint er auch Handschellen zu tragen.
Warum beugt sich ein Mann mit einer Waffe so zu Boden und drückt den Kopf von jemanden in den Dreck der ohnehin schon Handschellen trägt?
Fixieren bringt nix, weil der Typ wehrlos mit den Armen auf dem Rücken im Dreck liegt und NIEMAND wird jemanden erschießen, während er die Hand im Bereich der Verbrennungsgase einer Waffe hat.

Daraus folgt: Es handelt sich um das Filmset von Alarm für Natter 14, einer miesen Actionserie auf einem Privatsender.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist grottig... Ich gehe in die siebte Klasse eines Gymnasiums und dort würde ich
> falls es das ist.






Kartonics schrieb:


> Das ist ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Das ist niemals 10te. Klasse.




Es ist kein schlechter Scherz, ich kann dieses Fach einfach nicht... Im kreativen schreiben bin ich ne Niete (wie man ja sieht)

Und zu Schneemaus 

deine Notengebung spiegelt ungefähr mein aktuelles Notenbild in Deutsch da - 4!


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und in Sozialverhalten würde es für dich auch ne dicke 5 geben. Mach es freundlich und konstruktiv oder gar nicht.



Hm nö habe da ein "... Sozialverhalten einspricht den Erwartungen im vollem Umfang".


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Du kannst ja mal deine Geschichte mit "Sterne über Dalaran" aus dem Geschichtenteil hier im Buffed Forum vergleichen.
Dann siehst du Unterschiede und kannst deine Geschichte evtl. neu gestalten. 

Und allgemein etwas mehr Lesen, das hilft enorm gegen Rechtschreibfehler und fördert den Satzbau. 

Grüße


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal deine Geschichte mit "Sterne über Dalaran" aus dem Geschichtenteil hier im Buffed Forum vergleichen.
> Dann siehst du Unterschiede und kannst deine Geschichte evtl. neu gestalten.
> 
> Und allgemein etwas mehr Lesen, das hilft enorm gegen Rechtschreibfehler und fördert den Satzbau.
> ...



Danke für deinen Tipp 

Lesen tuhe ich oft und auch gerne, aber es bringt mir net soviel


----------



## Shaila (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Es ist kein schlechter Scherz, ich kann dieses Fach einfach nicht... Im kreativen schreiben bin ich ne Niete (wie man ja sieht)
> 
> Und zu Schneemaus
> 
> deine Notengebung spiegelt ungefähr mein aktuelles Notenbild in Deutsch da - 4!



Dieses Problem haben viele. In Deutsch habe ich zwar eine 1, aber dafür habe ich massive Probleme in Mathe. So ist das nun einmal im Leben, man kann eben nicht Alles perfekt. Vollkommen normal. Wenn man sich seiner Problemzonen jedoch bewusst ist, dann sollte man versuchen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Ich habe Probleme in Mathe und in Teilgebieten der Physik, also nehme ich Nachhilfe für diese Fächer in Anspruch. Auf der anderen Seite gebe ich Nachilfe in Deutsch und Englisch. Und selbst wenn man wie ich in Deutsch jetzt auf einer 1 steht, macht man dennoch oft sehr viele Rechtschreibfehler, so ist das eben. 

Was Rechtschreibfehler betrifft, so hängt die Tragweite dieser Fehler immer vom Verhältnis der Gesamtanzahl der Wörter zur Anzahl der Fehler selbst ab. Du hast ja nun einen sehr kurzen Text geschrieben, deshalb sind Rechtschreibfehler eher schwerwiegend. Das wäre so mein erster Kritikpunkt, zu so einem Bild würde mir viel mehr einfallen. Du hast doch wohl ein wenig Vorstellungsvermögen. Setz dich eben einfach mal ruhig hin und schreibe dir ein paar Ideen in Stichworten auf. Jeder hat zumindest eine gute Vorstellung _seiner_ Geschichte. Das dann zu Papier zu bringen, ist wieder etwas Anderes.

Die Handlung gefällt mir, denn es steckt viel Potential dahinter. Aber bei deiner Geschichte fehlt irgendwie Kopf und Fuß. Es gibt bei Kurzgeschichten ja einige Merkmale, welche man beachten sollte. Also z.B. der "Offene Anfang" und der "Offene Schluss". Die Geschichte sollte kürzer als 5 Seiten sein und es sollte trotz nicht vorhandenem Schluss eine Aussage im Text zu finden sein. Das fehlt bei dir. Du beschreibst eher etwas, was aber nicht unbedingt der Sinn einer Kurzgeschichte ist. Du musst irgendwie eine Aussage einbauen. Wie wäre es z.B. mit der Folgenden: "Die Politiker ziehen den Zorn von Menschen auf sich und die unschuldigen Polizisten müssen dafür bezahlen, zu Unrecht". Das müsste man dann nur irgendwie im Text verpacken. Dabei helfen dann Übertreibungen, Vergleiche, Metaphern. Gut könnte ich mir auch Symbole oder Personifikationen in deiner Geschichte vorstellen. Eine sehr gute Möglichkeit meine Beispielsaussage im Text einzubinden, wären rethorische Fragen oder auch Antithesen.

Am Ende deiner Geschichte wäre ein Wunsch oder Apell gut angesetzt. Das sind alles sprachliche Mittel, die eine Kurzgeschichte oder aber auch eine Geschichte im Allgemeinen, erst zu einer richtigen Geschichte machen.

Details sind nicht schlecht wie hier manche behaupten, jedoch muss man sie richtig verbauen. Du hast sie an der falschen Stelle verbaut. Du schweifst viel zu lange um die Waffen herum, dadurch bekommt man den Eindruck, du wärst ein totaler Waffenarr.Es würde sogar reichen, wenn du einfach nur "Scharfschützengewehr" oder etwas ähnlich Banales schreiben würdest. Das würde mir persönlich viel besser gefallen als eine M - Irgendwas. Des Weiteren solltest du deinen Text nach der Vollendung noch drei mal durchlesen um die schlimmsten Fehler zu verhindern.

Deine Sätze müssen außerdem abwechslungsreicher werden, aber das wurde hier schon des Öfteren genannt. Versuche Wortwiederholungen zu vermeiden. Bau deine Sätze einfach mal ein wenig um, formulier sie stellenweiße anders, denn manche Sätze sind für einen 10 Klässler nicht angemessen, was die Formulierung betrifft.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Danke für dein recht umfangreiches Feedback  Ich mach mich jetzt daran die Geschichte umzuschreiben.
Was das mit dem Waffennarr angeht - Ich finde Waffen sehr interressant und bin sozusagen ein "Waffennarr", aber das nur Btw.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Danke für dein recht umfangreiches Feedback  Ich mach mich jetzt daran die Geschichte umzuschreiben.
> Was das mit dem Waffennarr angeht - Ich finde Waffen sehr interressant und bin sozusagen ein "Waffennarr", aber das nur Btw.



Das ist auch schön und gut, aber trotzdem nicht inner Aufgabe für die Schule verwenden.
Das ist Privatkram und hat mit der Schule nix zutun - zumal du heutzutage schon aufpassen musst mit solchen Formulierungen weil warscheinlich nächsten Tag dann die Kripo vor deiner Tür steht. Ich sag nur "Waffennarr, Schule...." ^^


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist auch schön und gut, aber trotzdem nicht inner Aufgabe für die Schule verwenden.
> Das ist Privatkram und hat mit der Schule nix zutun - zumal du heutzutage schon aufpassen musst mit solchen Formulierungen weil warscheinlich nächsten Tag dann die Kripo vor deiner Tür steht. Ich sag nur "Waffennarr, Schule...." ^^



Sag ich doch. Ich würde mir als Lehrer da auch so meine Gedanken machen.

Was die einzelnen Fächer angeht... Ich hatte in Englisch und Deutsch auch nie Probleme, genauso wie in Biologie (meine drei LKs). In Mathe hatte ich bis zur 10. auch ne 1, weil man sich alles noch halbwegs vorstellen konnte (sogar Winkelfunktionen!) - da bin ich in der Oberstufe auf 6-8 Punkte abgerutscht (3-4 in Schulnoten). Physik hab ich trotz meiner 1 abgewählt, weil es mir keinen Spaß gemacht hat, genauso wie Chemie. Abgesehen von Mathe in der Oberstufe war mein großer Schwachpunkt in der Schule immer Geographie, weil es mich einen feuchten Dreck interessiert hat, wie fruchtbar der Boden in der Mongolei oder wie das Klima in Bagdad aufm Fischmarkt im Jahresdurchschnitt ist. In Geschichte hatte ich teilweise ähnliche Probleme, je nach Thema - die alten Römer beispielsweise waren immer ein Knackpunkt. In der Oberstufe ging es in Geschichte ganz gut, weil wir eigentlich nur Sachen ab der franz. Revolution bis eben hin zum Mauerfall gemacht haben - dank meinem Blackout im mündlichen Abi hab ich's da aber auch verkackt, obwohl es das einzige Fach war, wofür ich in meiner Schulzeit je gelernt habe.

Meine Lehrer haben sich das erste halbe Jahr, wenn sie mich hatten, auch immer aufgeregt, weil ich Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und auch rhetorische Dinge einfach konnte, ohne eine Erklärung dafür zu haben. Als es mal um die Kommasetzung ging, hat mich mein Lehrer angeschissen, ich soll die Kommaregeln auch wissen, nicht nur die Kommas richtig setzen. Als er mich das nächste mal gefragt hat, wieso ich das Komma gesetzt habe, hab ich ihm alle auswendig gelernten Kommaregeln runtergeleiert und gemeint, er soll sich eine aussuchen. Danach hatt ich nie wieder Probleme mit ihm  Bei mir liegt es hauptsächlich daran, dass ich mit 5 von alleine angefangen hab zu lesen (also nicht erst in der Schule gelernt) und seitdem wirklich sehr viel lese. Da kommt die Rechtschreibung, die Grammatik und auch die Fantasie von ganz alleine =)


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Lehrer haben sich das erste halbe Jahr, wenn sie mich hatten, auch immer aufgeregt, weil ich Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und auch rhetorische Dinge einfach konnte, ohne eine Erklärung dafür zu haben. Als es mal um die Kommasetzung ging, hat mich mein Lehrer angeschissen, ich soll die Kommaregeln auch wissen, nicht nur die Kommas richtig setzen. Als er mich das nächste mal gefragt hat, wieso ich das Komma gesetzt habe, hab ich ihm alle auswendig gelernten Kommaregeln runtergeleiert und gemeint, er soll sich eine aussuchen. Danach hatt ich nie wieder Probleme mit ihm  Bei mir liegt es hauptsächlich daran, dass ich mit 5 von alleine angefangen hab zu lesen (also nicht erst in der Schule gelernt) und seitdem wirklich sehr viel lese. Da kommt die Rechtschreibung, die Grammatik und auch die Fantasie von ganz alleine =)



Meine Worte! 

Habe mich immer mit meiner Lehrerin gestritten warum ich Grammatikregeln brauche.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

So ich hab mich mal versucht eure Kritikpunkte zuverbessern. 
hier wäre der erste Teil der Geschichte:

An einem verregneten Freitagabend raste ein Polizeiauto durch einen verlassenen Wald in Südniedersachsen. “Ahh Freitagabend und wir haben nichts besseres zutun als wieder irgendwelchen Betrunkenden aus dem Graben zuhelfen ...” sagte Peter zu seinem Kollegen Ben. 

 “Ja, das nervt schon, aber immernoch besser als in der Wache zusitzen und den Schreibkram zu erledigen und pass auf da kommt eine scharfe Kurve, bei dem Wetter sieht man nicht mal seine eigene Hand vor den Augen” Zur gleichen Zeit stand auf einem Hügel hinter der Kurve ein Mann. Dieser Unbekannte hatte schwarze Sachen an, er sah aus als käme er aus Osteuropa. Auf dem Kopf trug er eine Sturmhaube und darüber ein Headset. Mit einem leisem Klicken öffnete er einen länglichen, ebenfalls schwarzen Koffer, in diesem Behälter befand sich ein Scharfschützengewehr. Lächelnd hob er die Waffe aus dem Koffer. Das Gewehr legte er auf dem Boden und langsam positionierte er sich hinter ihm. Über sein Headset war ein “Sie kommen” zuhören. Das Auto fuhr auf die Kurve zu, der Mann sah durch das Zielfernrohr, atmete aus und schoß. Die Kugel flog in einer leicht gekrümmten Bahn in den Kopf von Peter. Daraufhin krachte das Auto mit einem lauten Krachen gegen die Leitplanken. Ben, der noch leicht von dem Aufprall verwirrt war, schaute sich um. Benebelt von dem Aufprall merkte Ben, wie das Adrenalin in im zuwirken begann, sein Herz raste, seine Gedanken drehten sich im Kreis: “Was ist los? Was ist passiert?” . Doch plötzlich nahm sein Gedankengang ein abruptes Ende, als er einen Motor aufheulen hörte. Aufeinmal schoss ein schwarzer Geländewagen aus dem Unterholz. Der Wagen hielt neben dem völlig zerstörten Polizeiauto. Zwei Männer stiegen aus, einer riss die verbeulte Tür auf während der andere Ben ein in Chloroform getränktes Tuch auf Mund und Nase presste. Ihm wurde übel, doch bevor er sich übergeben konnte, wurde er ohnmächtig.


Ist das besser?


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2011)

Ich studiere Germanistik auf Lehramt und erlaube mir mal, mich einzumischen. Besonders, wenn ich mir einige Kommentare hier so ansehe.

1. Man sollte eine Geschichte nicht schlecht bewerten, weil sie einem selbst nicht gefällt. Ich habe mir im Laufe meiner praktischen Erfahrung im Lehrberuf schon viele Aufsätze anhören müssen, die ich inhaltlich super unspektakulär fand. Von "Mein schönstes Urlaubserlebnis" bis "Warum ich es als Ausländer so schwer habe" war alles dabei. 80% der Themen fand ich uninteressant und wenig fesselnd. Das ist aber meine rein subjektive Meinung und die sollte nicht in meine Bewertung einfließen. Dass viele Lehrer aber genau das machen, ist ein Indiz dafür, wie unobjektiv an den Schulen teilweise bewertet wird.

2. Ob man das Thema interessant findet oder nicht: Waffen haben in einer Hausaufgabe nichts zu suchen. Ich schrieb ja bereits, dass die meisten Lehrer nach ihrem persönlichen Geschmack benoten und solche Thematiken kommen gar nicht gut an. Besonders in der Zeit von Amokläufen an Schulen tut man sich damit keinen Gefallen. Es seie denn, man legt Wert darauf, von Lehrern und Mitschülern zukünftig besonders aufmerksam beobachtet zu werden. Heutzutage muss man schon aufpassen, dass man im Unterricht nicht erwähnt, dass man gerne PC spielt und Horrorfilme schaut, sowas hinterlässt gleich einen schlechten Eindruck. 
So blöd es klingt, aber solche Hobbys sollte man im Unterricht nicht erwähnen und sich lieber weiterhin privat damit beschäftigen.

*Zur Geschichte selbst:*

Mich spricht das Thema nicht wirklich an, aber dazu hatte ich ja bereits etwas gesagt.

*1.* Es werden zahlreiche Fachbegriffe benutzt, auf die aber nirgendwo eingegangen wird. Dadurch verliert jemand, der sich nicht mit Waffen auskennt, sehr schnell das Interesse. Wenn du unbedingt ins Detail gehen willst, dann erläuter die Begriffe, die du benutzt. Ein guter Text ist immer auch für einen Laien verständlich. 

Stell dir die Frage: "Könnte auch meine Oma/Mutter die Geschichte ohne Probleme nachvollziehen?"
*
2.* Ich hoffe, du hast nicht vor, den Text in dieser Form abzugeben. Zwar ist die Rechtschreibung nicht unbedingt katastrophal, aber trotzdem müssen zahlreiche Fehler ausgebessert werden. Das betrifft besonders die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und den Satzbau. Zudem springst du im Tempus hin und her. 
Leg dich auf eine Zeit fest, sonst kommt der Leser durcheinander und kann deinem Erzählstrang nicht folgen.

*3.* _"[...] war Ben Steiner zum Glück angeschnallt. Ben überstand den Aufprall fast unverletzt, er erlitt nur ein paar leichte Prellungen. Bevor Ben wusste, was passiert, schlug jemand sein Fenster ein, danach hielt im ein anderen Mann die Desert Eagle an den Kopf. &#8222;Aussteigen" wurde gebrüllt, Ben sah keine Alternative und stieg aus".__

_Mir fällt auf, dass du dich sehr oft wiederholst. Indem du die Figur immer wieder bei ihrem Namen nennst, zeigst du nicht, dass du vielseitig bist und über einen großen sprachlichen Horizont verfügst. Versuche, Alternativen zu benutzen oder die Sätze umzustrukturieren.

*Fazit:*

Ich habe die Hausaufgabe als "(noch) befriedigend" bewertet. Die Leute, die hier eine 5 gegeben haben, haben wahrscheinlich noch nie einen wirklich schlechten Aufsatz in der Hand gehabt. Eine "Mangelhaft" wird nur vergeben, wenn die Aufgabe nicht erfüllt wird oder der Text sprachlich so schlecht ist, dass dadurch die inhaltliche Leistung deutlich gemindert wird.

Merke: der persönliche Geschmack ist kein Bewertungskriterium. Eine mittelmäßige Arbeit, die gute Ansätze hat, aber trotzdem Schwächen aufweist, ist als "ausreichend" zu bewerten.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So ich hab mich mal versucht eure Kritikpunkte zuverbessern.
> hier wäre der erste Teil der Geschichte:
> 
> An einem verregneten Freitagabend raste ein Polizeiauto durch einen verlassenen Wald in Südniedersachsen. "Ahh Freitagabend und wir haben nichts Besseres zutun als wieder irgendwelchen Betrunkenen aus dem Graben zu helfen ..." sagte Peter zu seinem Kollegen Ben.
> ...



Ich hab mal Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler verbessert und ein bisschen was an der Satzstruktur (Wiederholungen geändert, Hauptsätze in Nebensätze geändert - liest sich flüssiger). Ansonsten finde ich das schon deutlich besser als die Originalversion - wenn der Rest auch so wird, verbesser ich gern deine kleinen Fehler und würde dich als Mutter/Schwester/Nachhilfelehrerin guten Gewissens mit der Geschichte in die Schule schicken.

Edit: Frag aber lieber mal Deanne, die hat da mehr Ahnung


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. Februar 2011)

Es ist in der Tat besser. Am Anfang liest es sich immernoch eher bescheiden, aber der Mittelteil ist zumindest vom Lesefluss annehmbar.

Ich werde jetzt nicht den ganzen Text auseinandernehmen und Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren, aber BITTE behandle "zu" als das eigenständige Wort, welches es ist.

"zutun"
"zusitzen"
"zuhören"
"zuwirken"

"Zutun" und "zuhören" sind sogar in der Tat echte Wörter, welche an ihren Plätzen im Text jedoch keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 80 AH Battery Power ^^
> Soweit mir bekannt ist Power = Leistung und wird in Watt angegeben.
> Also kann das keine echte Batterie sein.


Amperestunde steht für elektrische Leistung und ist/war sogar ein recht gängiger Begriff in diesem Bereich.
Es kann schon sein, daß er veraltet ist und daher nicht mehr so verbreitet ist.
Ich kenne die Bezeichnung aber. 

Wer weiß schon, von wann das Bild ist ...

greetz


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Ein Tipp: Versuche mehr Details einzubringen.

Haben die Polizisten Familie?
Mehr Einführung in die Personen. (z.b.: wie lange die beiden schon Partner sind)
Wie sieht der Unbekannte aus?
Und warum funktioniert ein Headset mitten im Wald? ^^ (Gut, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus; aber ich fand das Handy besser)
Der Übergang nach dem Unfall und der "Entführung" kommt mir zu schnell. Da kann ruhig noch etwas mehr Drama rein. "Peter, ... Peter?" Oh mein Gott, PETER! ( so in der Art)


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Versuche mehr Details einzubringen.
> 
> Haben die Polizisten Familie?
> Mehr Einführung in die Personen. (z.b.: wie lange die beiden schon Partner sind)
> ...



Na ja, so ins Detail gehen wird schwer bei einer Vorgabe von 450 Wörtern, die er ja sowieso schon überschritten hat. Dann muss er entweder die Grundidee ändern und sich wirklich auf die Szenerie mit dem Bild konzentrieren oder die Geschichte würde noch viel länger werden.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin froh über jede Hilfe, da wie ich erwähnt habe, Deutsch nicht mein Lieblingsfach ist.
Was die Korrektur angeht, galube ich nicht das ich deine Version so "übernehmen" darf, da es sonst nicht von mir geschrieben wurde und mein Lehrer das hier auch nachgucken kann 

Edit: das mit den 450 Wörtern soll ja nur ein Mindestumfang sein, vllt habe ich mich da Anfangs schlecht ausgedrückt.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Ah, das mit der Maximallänge hatte ich übersehen. 


Äh ja dann ... gute Frage ich fang bei Büchern meist erst ab 600 Seiten + an mich dafür zu intressieren. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Sicherlich darfst du die zweite Korrektur von mir (also die des ersten Teils deiner zweiten Geschichte) so verwenden - ich hab ja nur ein paar Fehlerchen ausgebessert, wenn du zum Nachhilfelehrer gehst und der dir die Fehler verbessert, darfst du das ja auch verwenden =)


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Hmm okay 

und man beachte den edit oben 

"Edit: das mit den 450 Wörtern soll ja nur ein Mindestumfang sein, vllt habe ich mich da Anfangs schlecht ausgedrückt"


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Ah "Mindestumfang" das höre ich gerne. 

Dann wie schon erwähnt, mehr Details. Mehr Bezug zu den Personen aufbauen! Deine Leser wollen/sollten sich von der Geschichte ja fesseln lassen. 


@H2OTest wg. Post unter dem. Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Und warum funktioniert ein Headset mitten im Wald? ^^ (Gut, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus; aber ich fand das Handy besser)
> Der Übergang nach dem Unfall und der "Entführung" kommt mir zu schnell. Da kann ruhig noch etwas mehr Drama rein. "Peter, ... Peter?" Oh mein Gott, PETER! ( so in der Art)



Ein Headset ist meistens mit einem Handy oder einem walkie talkie verbunden und darum funktioniert das auch mittem im Wald


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Dann wie schon erwähnt, mehr Details. Mehr Bezug zu den Personen aufbauen! Deine Leser wollen/sollten sich von der Geschichte ja fesseln lassen.



Hm naja wobei man beachten sollte das die Details am Ende nicht Überhand nehmen.
Ausschweifende Beschreibungen der Charaktere sind einfach zu sperrig für Kurzgeschichten.


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Ok ist ja gut ... 

Ich verzieh mich wieder zu meinen Romanen ... 


Aber ein paar mehr Details sollten schon sein.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Ok ist ja gut ...
> 
> Ich verzieh mich wieder zu meinen Romanen ...
> 
> ...



Solange kein Herr der Ringe draus wird ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Du wolltest sagen: So lange kein Silmarilion draus wird ist alles in Ordnung. 
Aber zurück zum Thema.

Wann musst du die Geschichte abgeben?


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Heute  
Bin leider erst spät auf den GEdanken gekommen hier mal nachzufragen 

Edit: Und hier die "vollendete" Version 
Edit2:Rechtschreibfehler entfernt
Die Jagd




 An einem verregneten Freitagabend raste ein Polizeiauto durch einen verlassenen Wald in Südniedersachsen. "Ahh Freitagabend und wir haben nichts Besseres zutun als wieder irgendwelchen Betrunkenen aus dem Graben zu helfen ..." sagte Peter zu seinem Kollegen Ben. 
"Ja, das nervt schon, aber immernoch besser als in der Wache zu sitzen und den Schreibkram zu erledigen. Pass lieber auf da, kommt eine scharfe Kurve, bei dem Wetter sieht man nicht mal seine eigene Hand vor den Augen." Zur gleichen Zeit stand auf einem Hügel hinter der Kurve ein Mann. Dieser Unbekannte hatte schwarze Sachen an, er sah aus als käme er aus Osteuropa. Auf dem Kopf trug er eine Sturmhaube und darüber ein Headset. Mit einem leisem Klicken öffnete er einen länglichen, ebenfalls schwarzen Koffer, in dem sich ein Scharfschützengewehr befand. Lächelnd hob er die Waffe heraus. Das Gewehr legte er auf dem Boden und langsam positionierte er sich hinter ihm. Über sein Headset war ein "Sie kommen" zu hören. Das Auto fuhr auf die Kurve zu, der Mann sah durch das Zielfernrohr, atmete aus und schoß. Die Kugel flog in einer leicht gekrümmten Bahn in den Kopf von Peter, woraufhin das Auto mit einem lauten Krachen gegen die Leitplanken krachte. Ben, der noch leicht von dem Aufprall verwirrt war, schaute sich um. Benebelt von dem Aufprall merkte er, wie das Adrenalin in ihm zu wirken begann, sein Herz raste, seine Gedanken drehten sich im Kreis: "Was ist los? Was ist passiert?" Er schaute zu Peter und sah ihn mit Blut verschmiert neben ihm sitzen. Das könnte, durfte nicht sein, nicht jetzt und auch nicht so. Doch plötzlich nahm sein Gedankengang ein abruptes Ende, als er einen Motor aufheulen hörte. Auf einmal schoss ein schwarzer Geländewagen aus dem Unterholz, der neben dem völlig zerstörten Polizeiauto hielt. Zwei Männer stiegen aus, einer riss die verbeulte Tür auf, während der andere Ben ein in Chloroform getränktes Tuch auf Mund und Nase presste. Ihm wurde übel, doch bevor er sich übergeben konnte, wurde er ohnmächtig. 

 &#8220;Er kommt wieder zu sich&#8221;, hörte Ben einen Mann mit russischen Akzent sagen. Er blinzelte mehrmals, alles um ihn herum wirkte unklar, eher unscharf. Das müssen die Nachwirkungen des Chloroforms sein, dachte sich Ben. Erst nach ein paar Sekunden fiel ihm auf, dass er gefesselt war. Nachdem alles wieder klar wurde, sah sich Ben im Zimmer um. Neben ihm lag ein 80Ah Batterie, sonst war weiter nichts im Raum, das Zimmer war fensterlos, nur an der Decke baumelte eine einzelne Glühbirne. In dem Eingang stand der Russe, der auch auf den Pkw geschossen hatte. Langsam trat der Mann in den Raum hinein, gefolgt von einer anderen Fremden. Die Frau, die als zweites in dem Raum gekommen war, drückte nun eine Pistole gegen den Hinterkopf von Ben und hob ihn auf die Beine. &#8220;Wo ist das Treffen von unseren korrupten Politikern?&#8221;, fragte der Unbekannte. Ben sah ihn an und fragte: &#8220;Welches Treffen? Ich weiß von keinem Treffen&#8221;

 Der Mann begann zu lächeln, in seinem Mund blitzten zwei Goldzähne auf. &#8220;Das werden wir noch sehen&#8221;, sagte er schließlich und verband die Batterie mit Startkabeln. Gleichzeitig riss die Frau das T-shirt von Ben auf. Der Mann schob die Batterie näher zu ihm heran und ließ die Funken fliegen.

 Nach der Tortur wurde Ben in ein anderes Zimmer gebracht. Sein Gesicht war mit Schweiß bedeckt, auf seinem Unterhemd sah man etliche Brandflecken. Er wurde in einen Raum mit einem Bett gesperrt. Es gab kein Essen oder Trinken für ihn. Er hatte trotz der Folter nicht verrarten, wo die Zusammenkunft der Politiker stattfinden sollte. Er überlegte, warum die Männer das wissen wollten. Warum wollen sie unbedingt wissen wo sie tagen? Der eine Mann sagte etwas von &#8220;korrupt&#8221;, vieleicht waren es politische Gegner... Doch diese Gedanken löste, schnell ein anderer ab: &#8220;Warum soll ich für Politiker meinen Kopf hinhalten? Sie haben doch auch nichts für mich gemacht? Warum weiter Schmerzen über sich ergehen lassen, wenn es auch einfacher geht? Blitzschnell wurde er von diesem Gedanken abgebracht, er hörte Schüsse. Unvermittelt wurde seine Tür aufgestoßen, vor ihm stand ein Polizist, im Anschlag eine Maschienenpistole. Der Mann schaute ihn an und rief laut: &#8220;Hier ist er!&#8221; Ben wurde die Hand gereicht, dankend nahm er sie an, ihm wurde eine Pistole in die Hand gedrückt. &#8220;Da lang&#8221;, sagte der Polizist zu ihm und zeigte den Gang runter. &#8220;Schatz, Schatz, wach auf&#8221; ,mit einer ruckartigen Bewgung wachte er auf, schweißüberströmt sah er seine Freundin an. &#8220;Was ist los&#8221;, fragte sie. &#8220;Nichts nichts&#8221;, sagte Ben, &#8220;nur ein Alptraum.&#8221;




Zu "In dem Eingang stand der Russe, der auch auf das Pkw geschossen hatte" Der Erzähler soll auktorial sein deshalb weiß er das auch


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Ahh sry doopelpost -.-


----------



## Damokles (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> ich hatte eine Deutschaufgabe auf, die besagt, dass ich zu einem Bild eine Geschichte schreiben sollte...



Lösungsansatz:
Schreib auf das Blatt Papier einfach die Worte: "zu einem Bild eine Geschichte" und die Aufgabe ist gelöst.

Ich habe stets versucht, dem Lehrkörper meinen Humor näher zu bringen.
Mein Deutschlehrer hatte aber so gar kein Verständnis dafür denn seine Art von Humor war es,
meine literarischen Ergüsse immer mit einer vier zu benoten, was ich meinerseits nun so gar nicht witzig fand.


Hier kommt nun mein Aufsatz zu dem Bild. (Ich habe mir gemäß der Aufgabenstellung ein Zeitlimit von 45 Min. [1 Schulstunde] gegeben)

Hauptkommissar Brenger war genervt. "Das ist schon die dritte Batterie in diesem Monat!" Er öffnete den Kofferraumdeckel des Dienstwagens
und sah, dass das Starthilfekabel nicht an seinem vorgesehenen Platz lag. "Wo ist das scheiss Kabel?" schrie er von hinten in den Wageninnenraum 
seinen dort sitzenden Kollegen Völlner an. Völlner, ein junger Beamter, verdrehte die Augen. Frisch von der Polizeischule kommend, hatte er diesen 
altgedienten Hauptkommissar als Partner zur Seite gestellt bekommen. "Ja wissen sie das denn nicht mehr?" rief er in einem kaum merklich frustrierten 
Unterton zurück. "Das haben sie doch dem Mädel vom letzten Mal mitgegeben!"
Das letzte Mal, hatten sie in ihrer Verzweiflung eine junge Studentin um Starthilfe gebeten und Brenger hatte ihr, aus Dankbarkeit, das Kabel überlassen.
"Und wie sollen wir jetzt losfahren?" schrie Brenger etwas lauter. "Das ist alles ihre Schuld!" ereiferte er sich. 
Völlner verdrehte wieder die Augen. Dieser alte Sack hat doch keine Ahnung von Entertainment! 
In ihrer Schicht war ihnen die undankbare Aufgabe zugefallen, das alte Fabrikgelände zu observieren, da in den letzten Monaten des Nächtens dort öfters 
eingebrochen wurde. Wahrscheinlich Punks die dort randalierten und hier und da, noch ein paar Sachen mitgehen ließen, die sich auf dem Schwarzmarkt zu Geld 
machen lassen. Ein stinklangweiliges Geschäft, bei dem sich der altgediente Beamte, dem Frischling überstellt und ihm die Aufgabe >wach zu bleiben< überantwortete 
während er selbst, pennend auf dem Fahrersitz liegt. "Ich brauche nunmal meinen Kaffee um wach zu bleiben!" erklärte Völlner.
"Wofür hat der liebe Gott denn Thermoskannen erschaffen?" brüllte Brenger nun mit hochrotem Kopf.
"Und Pizza schmeckt mir nunmal nicht kalt!" mauelte Völlner kleinlaut. "Da ist noch ein Stückchen übrig. Ich glaube es ist sogar noch warm." versuchte er seinen
aufgebrachten Kollegen zu besänftigen. "Möchten sie?"
"Ich bring ihn um!" murmelte Brenger.
"Hören sie, es tut mir leid, das ich die Kaffeemaschiene die ganze Nacht habe laufen lassen. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen das mein Pizzaofen den letzten Rest 
aus der Batterie holt." entschuldigte sich Völlner wärend der andere die Batterie ausbaute.
"Sie laufen jetzt mit der Batterie zur nächsten Tankstelle und lassen sie dort aufladen!" befahl Brenger. "Sind sie verrückt? Das sind 12 Kilometer zu Fuß!" japste
Völlner. "Wir könnten doch per Funk die Kollegen...." "Sie riesen Hornochse! Wie sollen wir denn ohne Strom funken? Kommen sie vom Mars, Mann?" explodierte
der Hauptkommssar plötzlich. Die ganze aufgestaute Wut über seinen Kollegen brodelte nun aus ihm heraus. "Das ist schon die dritte Batterie! Und sie laufen jetzt!"
"Warten sie mal einen Moment! Mir fällt gerade ein, das ich ein Handy im Rucksack habe!" rief Völlner glücklich über seine Rettungsidee. Er kramte in seinem Rucksack 
auf der Rücksitzbank und beförderte ein Mobiltelefon zu Tage. "Mist. Der Akku ist alle." stöhnte er traurig. Doch dann huschte wieder ein Lächeln über sein Gesicht:
"Zum Glück habe ich mein Ladegerät dabei!" grinste er, während er sich wieder an seinem Rucksack zu schaffen machte. 
"Ich bringe ihn um!" murmelte Brenger. 
"Hab es gefunden!" strahlte Völlner und hechtete mit dem Ladegerät Richtung Zigarettenanzünder. Und so entstand dieses Bild.

Das waren jetzt zwar 50 Minuten aber manche Lehrer lassen ja auch in die Pause hineinschreiben.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Deine Geschichte ist natürlich eine Alternative, aber könntest du bitte vllt auch ein kleines Feedback zu meiner geben?


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute
> Bin leider erst spät auf den GEdanken gekommen hier mal nachzufragen
> 
> Edit: Und hier die "vollendete" Version
> ...



Habe mal die Fehler dick gemacht und ausgebessert. An manchen Stellen klingt es noch etwas zäh aber weitaus besser als vorher. Nur komisch das er keine lauten Schreie gehört hat, bevor der Polizist erschien. Ist der eigentlich vom SEK?


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Ach und die Frau die ihm die Pistole in den Nacken drückt hat bestimmt nicht so muskolöse Arme wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Ach und die Frau die ihm die Pistole in den Nacken drückt hat bestimmt nicht so muskolöse Arme wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist



Stimmt das ist ein Männer Arm.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Habe mal die Fehler dick gemacht und ausgebessert. An manchen Stellen klingt es noch etwas zäh aber weitaus besser als vorher. Nur komisch das er keine lauten Schreie gehört hat, bevor der Polizist erschien. Ist der eigentlich vom SEK?



Erstmal danke fürs verbessern der Fehler der Polizist ist eig von der Sek aber "Polizist von der SEK" oder "Beamter der SEK" fande ich ein bissl zäh 
Hmm stimmt garnicht drauf geachtet, dann wird halt der attentäter weiblich


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Erstmal danke fürs verbessern der Fehler der Polizist ist eig von der Sek aber "Polizist von der SEK" oder "Beamter der SEK" fande ich ein bissl zäh



Achso weil die normalerweise Rauchgranaten werfen, laut schreien undso aber man muss ja auch nicht so tief reingehen.


----------



## Damokles (25. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Deine Geschichte ist natürlich eine Alternative, aber könntest du bitte vllt auch ein kleines Feedback zu meiner geben?



Ich denke, dass die gesamte Lehrerschaft durch Vorfälle wie in Winnenden usw. hochgradig sensibilisiert sein dürften
und könnte mir daher gut vorstellen, dass Dein Aufsatz dem Ein oder Anderen Polizeipsychologen zum lesen vorgelegt wird. 
Ich steh auf Geschichten von roher Gewalt an der Exekutive. Andere sind da nicht so entspannt.

Ansonsten, solltest Du hier und da mal Deine Sätze durchsehen. Oft hilft es, sie sich selbst laut vorzulesen 
dann bemerkst Du bestimmt ein paar Auffälligkeiten. Hier nur ein Beispiel:



H2OTest schrieb:


> ...Ben erwachte erneut auf, er sah den Leiter der Sek Hannover, er fragte ihn was passiert sei, der Mann lächelte und sagte...



Ben erwachte erneut auf??? Klingt ungewöhnlich. 

Edit:
Ach ja...
Ich habe Dir eine 3 gegeben. Aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, das einige Sätze eine Überarbeitung bekommen!


----------



## Zangor (26. Februar 2011)

Lass das besser nicht den Pfeiffer sehen...


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht "gemein", dass das jetzt kommt nachdem schon so viel über den Mann auf dem Hügel mit dem Gewehr geschrieben wurde, aber:
Ich finde, der ganze Vorgang muss überhaupt nicht beschrieben werden. Es ist ja eine Kurzgeschichte, und die ist meines Erachtens meistens sehr begrenzt geschrieben was den Radius angeht - eben im Aufnahmeradius der Hauptfigur. In einem Thriller ist es kein Ding, für kurze Zeit den Standort des Geschehens zu wechseln und eine separate Geschichte zu erzählen, um den Tatvorgang zu konkretisieren. Aber in der Geschichte könnte man es auch einfach dabei belassen, einen etwas längeren Dialog zu erstellen/vielleicht etwas zur Situation zu schreiben (In die Richtung "Die beiden hatten eigentlich schon Schichtende, hatten sich aber von der Zentrale breitschlagen lassen, nochmal einen simplen, aber zeitaufwändigen Einsatz zu vollziehen, da sie die einzige Einheit im Umkreis waren") und dafür eben den Schuss nur aus der Sicht von "Ben" zu beschreiben.
"Mit einem Mal blitzte ein Stück vor ihnen auf einer bewaldeten Hügelkuppe etwas auf. "Seltsam", dachte Ben, "das sieht ja aus wie"...Mündungsfeuer war das letzte Wort, doch er konnte den Gedanken nicht zuende denken, denn auf einmal ging ein Ruck durch den Körper seines Kollegens, alles um Ben herum verwirbelte und ihm wurde schwarz vor Augen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit - Ben konnte nicht einschätzen, ob es Sekunden, Minuten oder Stunden gewesen waren - kam er benommen wieder zu sich. Der Wagen war ein Wrack und sein Kollege hing leblos in seinem Gurt, während er selber wie durch ein Wunder unverletzt war. Doch bevor er einen klaren Gedanken fassen konnte, brach ein schwarzer Geländewagen aus dem nahen Unterholz, Türen wurden geschlagen, die Tür neben ihm aufgerissen und etwas auf sein Gesicht gedrückt - und mit einem beißenden chemischen Geruch in der Nase driftete sein Bewußtsein wieder in die Dunkelheit."
Ist jetzt natürlich etwas dramatisch (so schreibe ich :/) und vermutlich muss man nicht derart verschachtelte, mit Aufzählungen vollgestopfte Sätze schreiben wie ich (so schreibe ich auch), aber ich finde so wird ein wenig mehr Spannung aufgebaut und es gibt kein so vorhersehbares Handlungsstakkato. Denn wenn ich den Text in wenigen Worten zusammenfasse, komme ich grob gesagt auf
Einleitung (laaangweilig) -> Krasser Typ mit dicke Wumme -> BOOM HEADSHOT -> Krasse Typ macht krasse Folter auf Held -> Held wird befreit
Überhaupt ist für mich die Rolle von "Ben" fragwürdig. Er ist ein absolut passiver Charakter. Er ist Beifahrer, sein Fahrer wird erschossen, er wird gefangengenommen, er wird gefoltert, er wird befreit - keine Eigeninitiative, kein garnichts.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2011)

> Die Kugel flog in einer leicht gekrümmten Bahn in den Kopf von Peter



Ich hab keine Ahnung warum. aber irgendwie find ich den Satz komisch ^^.

Und vielleicht ist die Frau auf dem Bild eine ehemaligen Leistungsschwimmerin aus der ehemaligen DDR?


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Februar 2011)

@ TE


Ich finde die zweite Varianten um Lääängen besser als die erste.
Damit hast du dich sicherlich nicht blamiert vermute ich.
Ordentliche Arbeit 


@ Damo

LOL!!
Du hast mich inspiriert. Ich werde auch noch eine Variante vpm Stapel lassen nachher 
So kann der Thread weiterleben. Jeder schreibt seine Version )


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung warum. aber irgendwie find ich den Satz komisch ^^.



Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass es in einem Film völlig anders rüberkommt als in einer geschriebenen Geschichte. 
Wenn eine Kugel in Slow Motion in einem Bogen in seinen Kopf einschlägt, mag das mit entsprechenden Effekten ganz gut aussehen. Aber wenn man das liest, hat man ein merkwürdiges Bild vor Augen.
Vorallem die Formulierung "in einer leicht gekrümmten Bahn" hakt doch ein wenig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Februar 2011)

Sooo wie angekündigt.

Die Ohrenversion:

Kapitän Ufzz Knrck wirkte erbost.Seine Fühler zitterten.
"Wer von euch schuppenlosen Einhirnen hat das Holodeck während der dreijährigen Tiefschlafphase angelassen?" brülle er hemmungslos

Betretenes Schweigen bei den fünf Besatzungsmitgliedern die mit jeweils zwei gesenkten Köpfen dastanden und angestrengt das Muster auf dem Boden betrachteten.

" Ich will mir heute morgen einen schönen heissen Schnuffz machen und was sagt mit der scheiss Computer? Naaa was wird er wohl gesagt haben ihr Langnasen?"

" Error 441, bitte starten sie erneut?" flüsterte der Erste Offizier Wubb Snick leise grinsend?

Der Kapitän begann vor Wut blau anzulaufen. "Das finden sie wohl auch noch lustig sie Säugetier, sie dummes?"
Wir haben nur noch Energie für ein paar Stunden, das hat er mir gesagt. Weil das dämliche Holodeck drei Jahre an war.Da ist nichts Lustiges dran."

"Kapitan," wagte der Navigator Srlb Hnnz einen Vorstoss, "Wir passieren gerade einen kleinen, dreckigen Säugetierplaneten. Vllt können wir uns da Nachschub holen?

Der Kapitän, ein Freund schneller Entschlüsse, stimmte dem Vorschlag zu. So machen wir es.

"Hnnz, sie scannen den Planten, geben die notwendigen Daten in den Computer und sie Snick bauen sich aus den Daten eine Tarnung und begeben sich auf den Planten. 
Und wagen sie es ja nicht ohne Energie zurückzukommen, sonst werden sie nur noch Eier legen damit ich was zu frühstücken haben. VERSTANDEN?"

Hnnz und Snick beeilten sich, dem Befehl nachzukommen. Die Schwanzschuppen des Kapitäns begannen schon vor Wut auszufallen und das war kein gutes Zeichen.

Nur eine Stunde später stand Snick, getarnt als hässliches Säugetier, auf der Planetenoberfläche. 
Die Energiebehälter befanden sich in den lustigen stinkenden Säugetierfahrzeugen also musste er so eins anhalten.

Schon kam ein geeignetes angelärmt, in einem adretten grün-weissen Muster. 
Snick stellte sich auf das Asphaltband und brachte das Fahrzeug so zum stehen.
Der Insasse stieg aus und gab laute Geräusche von sich. Snick ignorierte ihn, schnitt ein Loch in die Metallhülle und entnahm den Energiebehälter.
Seine hinteren Augen konnten erkennen, dass der Eingeborene einen Gegenstand hervorzog der als Waffe zu klassifizieren war.
Er stellte den Ernergiebehälter ab, nahm die primitive Waffe bitzschnell an sich und drückte das Säugetier damit zu Boden.
Als dieses regungslos dalag, verschwand er mit der Beute Richtung Schiff. 
Genug Energie für den Heimlflug und ein paar Holosessions mit knackigen dickschuppigen Schlürfs.

Der Polizist Tom Becker hingegen hatte erhebliche Schwierigkeiten den Verlust einer Waffe, einer Autobatterie und das kreisrunde Loch in seiner Motorhaube zu erklären.
Die Schwierigkeiten waren so groß, dass er eine lange Zeit viel Geld für einen Therapeuten ausgab. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Damokles (26. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sooo wie angekündigt.
> 
> Die Ohrenversion:



Da fallen mir glatt die Schuppen vom Schwanz vor lachen.

In einem anderem Leben wünschte ich mir Dich zum Lehrer.
Dann würde mein Zeugnis in einem ganz anderen glanz da stehen!


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2011)

Selten so gelacht über einen Text, sehr schön


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2011)

Kreisrundes Loch in der Motorhaube


----------

